# How to break off from snag on a yak?



## SkyFish (Apr 24, 2011)

While dreaming of fishing from a yak,... i got SNAGGED!
Then i suddenly realized,... gee if i got snagged on my 20lb line, i wonder how i'm going to exert enough force to break the knot at the leader?
Sometimes Its hard to do that even on land. How would one do it on a yak?


----------



## KingDan (Feb 25, 2011)

I will cirle the snag @ about 10-20 meters out loosenning off the pressure and re-applying it. This usually dislodges the snag in most cases.

If not I have a hobie so I palm the drag, point the rod at the snag and peddle the other way. It is a bit like russian roulette in shallow water but I havent been hit by a sinker or lure... yet.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I can break 20lb if it's directly underneath me but up a tree you don't want to get too close too can be difficult


----------



## geeza (Oct 11, 2009)

if im trolling or drifting a lure i paddle back in the opposite direction back over the snag. casting at the bank,paddle over to the bank and dislodge.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

SNAG on a yak.

I'm sure if were honest with your feelings he would understand.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Sunshiner showed me a solution he'd come up with for this in an offshore context. It involved a handline bolted to the deck around which he could wrap a few loops of the line, care to fill in the details KeV?


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

I've fished estuaries from my yak for the last 2+ years and have only lost 1 lure. Plenty of jigheads and plastics though. Mostly I just paddle back towards the snag until my line tells me I'm directly over it, then flip the bail arm over so I dont exert any pressure on the rod and just heave on the line. Barely rocks the yak usually. 9 times out of 10 the hooks comes up instantly, if it doesnt I use the circling technique mentioned above and if that doesnt help then I'll snap the line. But if using heavier line the hook usually gives way first, and gloves or a rag helps.

You'd be surprised how hard you can pull on a line thats directly below your yak and still have your yak be flat and stable. Take care and use common sense though if the yak does seem to be getting a little tilted. Cut the line if you have to, better to do that then flip the yak.

Cheers,

Evoids.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I know the question was about breaking the line rather than trying to retrieve a lure as I assume that option has been exhausted.

BUT.....I saw a fancy trick on a fishing video last week which I thought I'd try. It's for releasing a snagged jighead.

I thought it was a load of crap but the first time I tried it it worked, didn't work every time though. If you snag your soft plastic, wind the line up so there is the slightest bit of slack in it. Grab the line with your finger and hold it up against the rod/grip as though you are about to flip the bail arm over and cast....but leave the bail closed. With your free hand grab the line just below the bottom guide and pull it out tight and then let it twang back again.....if you're lucky the jighead will by thrown back out away from the snag and you wind it in.

Maybe it's a trick that everyone else is using anyway, but if not give it a go because it's worked for me a few times.


----------



## KingDan (Feb 25, 2011)

I am going to have to try that one barrabundy next time a snag a soft plastic.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I often use 50lb braid in deep water offshore. When snagged I take in as much line as possible so that most of the rod is underwater directly under the yak. I then lock the spool onto the rotor with my palm and vertically wrench the hell out of the rod until the line snaps or the hook pulls.

That said, Sunshiners looped handline idea could work a treat if you want to carry extra stuff onboard.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

If the line is heavy and well snagged and not resulting in freeing itself with tugs or manouvring, I feed out about twice the depth of water in slack line and put half a dozen truns around the scotty rod holder and put the rod in the other holder with the bail closed. Paddle off in any direction, the line will take up and pop pretty well instantly without cutting hands or running the risk of lures or sinkers hitting you in the head. Usually these days I seldom fish heavier than 20lb line and can usually bust off pretty easily from above.


----------



## Pearlfisher (Apr 14, 2009)

If you are fishing hard lures or soft plastics and you get stuck, don't pull too hard to begin with - you will just make it more stuck! Take a small sinker - 1 or 2oz and put a clip on it. clip this onto the line and let it drop. feel the line and wait for the sinker to hit the bottom. You can then either jig the rod or jig with your hand until you feel the line free.

Old spark plugs work too, if you are cost conscious. Works 9.9 times out of 10!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Buy a tackle back and if necessary add more weight to it , i carry a telescoping stick and it works well , but then again i fish shallow fresh water


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

I got snagged with 100lb handline on a bombie in 6 knot current in Nusa Tengarra one night.
It was my only rig so I couldnt let go, forgot a knife so I couldnt cut away, just had to hang on for grim life and about an hour and half later it finally wore through on the reef. 
It was a hairy situation and learned a few good lessons that night one being never give up.


----------



## nosman88 (Jun 18, 2011)

I think that paddling back over the snag is the go it usually works. Point the rod tip at the snag hold the reel and apply pressure gradually. Don't want to end up with a broken rod tip and missing tackle.


----------

